# Aquarium Stand



## reds_21 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hello everyone!!!!

I am attaching a picture here of an aquarium that i have my eyes on at the local pet store. i have a question about the assembly of it (if you can help by looking at the picture). the aquarium stand seems to be made out of plywood. not sure if it's 100% plywood but the doors/framing were. the aquarium has a "wave" affect to it and i don't know how they go the "wave" appearance without practically bending the wood.

also, what power tools would be needed to make something like this? any help?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Welcome back Shawn! The easiest way to create the front rail bends shown is to slice some hardwood into 1/8" thick sections, apply glue to both sides and clamp them to a forming jig. Once the glue dries you can cut the piece to length. Building the jig requires a picture to explain it. It would take pages to describe what instantly makes sense from a pic. I am guessing there is a fixed center partition to support the weight. The doors would have tops and bottoms cut to shape with a template. Next they would add end pieces to create a frame. Not knowing the inside configuration I would say they took 1/4" plywood and made a series of 1/8" deep cuts at 1" intervals for the entire width. They would then steam the plywood for about 10 minutes, apply glue and clamp it to the frame to get the shape. Again the panel would need to be oversized and trimmed to fit. It is far easier to buy the surface material ready to use. It comes rolled in a tube and all you have to do is glue and clamp it.
You should be able to build this with the tools you have. A table saw and router is really all that is required besides lots of clamps. Clamps need to be placed every 6-8"s all the way around the doors or along the rails.
Here is some excellent reading on building aquariums from the Jan 2007 issue of Woodcraft magazine. I suggest you look through this to understand the support issues for the amount of weight you are talking about. http://www.woodcraft.com/articles.aspx?articleid=594


----------



## reds_21 (Dec 24, 2004)

thanks mike!!!

since the last time we spoke, i have not touched a single piece of wood. ive had a lot going on and just haven't had the time. come this spring i am shoting for time in the garage. hopefully i can complete a project!!!!!

as for the table saw, i have completely quit using it. prior to the last time we talked i was using my circular saw for everything mainly because i didn't have the support of a big table to support the wood for the table saw. so im trying to get away with a skil saw and circular saw if possible.

as the reading you provided me along with the article, the whole "wave" type fish tank seems rather difficult. i may try to build a nice "rectangle" stand for now and then bump to the "wave" later.

i am definately not gonna quit,,,just gotta find something *I* can do.

thanks again for your help!!

shawn


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

reds,

Your project reminded me of this one...
http://www.woodworkstuff.net/sgaquar1.html

Hope it gives you some good ideas...


----------



## JDługosz (Sep 10, 2007)

I was just thinking of aquarium stands a few days ago, as I've done from time to time, so I thought I'd share my idea here.

My next stand will be made from metal or other material that is waterproof. This structure will be functional and support the weight on its own. 

Then, the wood cabinet will be a facade on three sides (4 if it's not against the wall) that attaches with nuts on the inside. It can be unscrewed and come off the metal frame, for cleaning/finishing if it gets wet or damaged. It does not support the weight or have any structure other than what it needs for its own doors.

—John


----------



## stutsmd (Sep 3, 2007)

Shawn - Mike's idea of 1/8' hardwood laminate is the best way to go and really very simple once you start. Syick with your original dream and you'll have a nice piece when done. Only keep in mind that water weighs somewhere in the area of 8.25 pounds per gallon, so whichever way you go, engineer it well.


----------

